# Hilfe Aufgabe "Stationäres Kennlinienfeld"



## chipchap (2 November 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich sitze seit Ewigkeiten vor ein paar Aufgaben wo mir noch nicht einmal ein frisch gebackener Elektroingenieur helfen konnte. Er ist der Meinung das in der Formel ein Fehler ist.
Im Anhang sind 3 Seiten. Auf den ersten 2 Seiten ist die Aufgabenstellung, die 3. Seite ist die Seite wo die Lösungen eingetragen werden sollen. 
Aufgabe 1.1 ; 1.2 ; 1.3 ; 1.7 habe ich versucht zu lösen, bin aber nicht sicher ob ich mit meinen Antworten bzw. Ergebnissen richtig liege.

Geht man immer von dem Wert Ue 77,73V aus?

Kan mir jemand erklären wie der Rest funktioniert?


----------



## kapo666 (2 November 2014)

hallo chipcahp.

sehr intressante Aufgabe.

wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, ist der Arbeitspunkt des Reglers, die Erregerspannung für den Motor, oder liege ich da falsch?

Ich glaube das die 77,74V als Beispiel angegeben sind. Wenn ich aber die Werte vom Beispiel in die untere Formel eintrage und ausrechne, bekomm ich einen Wert von 50 heraus. Meines Glaubens müsste das die errechnete Drehzahl sein, welche aber nicht mit dem Beispiel zusammenpasst.


lg Kapo


----------



## chipchap (2 November 2014)

Das mit dem Ap würde ich genauso sehen, weiß aber nicht ob es stimmt.
Das andere was du meinst weiß ich jetzt auch nicht, passt irgendwie nicht.


----------



## kapo666 (2 November 2014)

Kannst du mir das Diagramm erklären? Es geht um die Lastmomentachse. 

Je langsamer der Motor, desto höher das Drehmoment, richtig? und 1 Kästchen entspricht 80 Nm...kann ich hier dann auch ein negatives Lastmoment haben?


----------



## chipchap (2 November 2014)

Auf ein negatives Lastmoment bin ich auch schon gekommen, laut Formel. Ne, genau kann ich das nicht erklären, deswegen frag ich ja nach.


----------



## SoftMachine (3 November 2014)

.
Mit diesen Fragen könntest du dich in unserer Rubrik "Antriebstechnik"
auslassen und dort bestimmt auch kompetente Hilfe erhalten.  

.


----------



## SoftMachine (3 November 2014)

.
Du kannst ja mal den Markus oder einen unserer Mods bitten, dein Thema dorthin zu verschieben.

Da wirst du sicher Hilfe erhalten, die "Antriebler" lesen nicht unbedingt hier in der Simatic-Rubrik.


.


----------



## Ralle (3 November 2014)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> .
> Du kannst ja mal den Markus oder einen unserer Mods bitten, dein Thema dorthin zu verschieben.
> 
> Da wirst du sicher Hilfe erhalten, die "Antriebler" lesen nicht unbedingt hier in der Simatic-Rubrik.
> ...



Ok, mal sehen, ob das was bringt


----------



## chipchap (3 November 2014)

Danke für die Info, werd ich später machen. Bin auf der Arbeit


----------



## SoftMachine (3 November 2014)

chipchap schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, werd ich später machen. Bin auf der Arbeit



Brauchst nichts mehr machen, der Ralle hat es schon erledigt 

.


----------



## chipchap (3 November 2014)

Top, das geht ja schnell


----------



## chipchap (4 November 2014)

Jetzt habe ich dem Herr Professor geschrieben das die Formel nicht funktioniert und er schickt mir diese:

n / % := 5000 / ( Ue / V ) -1082 * ( ML / Nm ) / (  Ue / V )² 

Ist das nicht die gleiche


----------



## brub (10 November 2014)

Gibts denn mitlerweile was neues zu deiner Formel?


----------



## chipchap (10 November 2014)

Ja, es gab nichts zu berechnen laut dem Herrn Lehrer. Die ganze Werte mußten halt alle in % angegeben werden. War etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt das Ganze.


----------



## Starter1 (14 November 2014)

Hallo.

Ich habe gerade den Thread hier gesehen und es interessiert mich. Habe es vor langer Zeit mal gemacht weiß aber beim besten Willen nicht mehr wie das geht.
Die Kurve einzuzeichenen ohne Regler ist mir klar aber wie geht es zum Beispiel mit Regler ( Aufgabe 1.4 - 1.7) . Und wie macht man das mit dem Übertragungsfaktor?

MfG


----------



## MH83 (30 Mai 2018)

kapo666 schrieb:


> hallo chipcahp.
> 
> sehr intressante Aufgabe.
> 
> ...




Hallo,

Thema ist schon älter, aber ich bin grade auch an dieser Aufgabe am verzweifeln.
Also, wie oben erwähnt bekommt man durch einsetzen der Bsp. Daten als Ergebnis N = 50. Das sollte stimmen, denn später wird in der Aufg. darauf hingewiesen, dass die Anzeige in U/min angezeigt ist und deswegen die errechnete Drehzahl N (Angabe ist in %) in einem Skript mit 20 multipliziert wird.
Also 50 * 20 = 1000
Das stimmt also.

Jetzt zu meinem Problem: Ich bekomme nie 50 als Ergebnis. Wie genau lautet die Formel? Habe da irgendeinen Gedankenfehler.

Mfg
MH83


----------



## chipchap (3 Juni 2018)

Also,
ich habe hier eine Formel stehen mit Vermerk von damals das die andere falsch ist und lautet:

n/% := 5000 /(Ue/v) - 1082 x (ML/Nm) / (Ue/V)²

die alte Formel war so:
n= 5000 / Ue - 1082 x ML / Ue²


----------



## MH83 (3 Juni 2018)

Hallo,
Hhm ja die neue Formel ist ja auch so Teil der Aufgabe. 
Mir erschließt sich halt nur nicht wie ich mit der Formel auch auf den Wert von 50 komme. 
Was habe ich nicht beachtet?


----------



## chipchap (5 Juni 2018)

Rechnst du die Formel richtig herum aus? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MH83 (5 Juni 2018)

chipchap schrieb:


> Rechnst du die Formel richtig herum aus?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




Hallo,

Ja heute habe ich es hinbekommen. Habe die Formel nicht richtig angewandt. Jetzt passt alles. Aber der Hinweis von ihm mit der neuen Formel führt auch sehr in die Irre.

Naja.
Trotzdem Danke für die Hilfe.

Bis zum nächsten Mal ;-)


----------



## MaNo87 (17 April 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

erstmal Respekt an alle die die Aufgaben die ChipChap zu Beginn gepostet hat gelöst haben.

Ich hänge auch an der Aufgabe 1.4 
Habe bisher keinen Ansatz wie ich auf die Drehzahl bei eingeschaltetem Regler komme.

Kann mich hierbei jemand unterstützen?

Danke schonmal


----------



## chipchap (20 April 2020)

Hallo,

Ich habe hier im Forum vor längerer Zeit meine Hilfe angeboten. Diese biete ich auch noch an. 
Natürlich gehe ich auch arbeiten, mache Überstunden und habe auch noch Hobbys. Es kann also sein das es mal ein paar Tage dauert.

Schreib mir bitte mal eine PN mit den Unterlagen und der genauen Aufgabenstellung. 
Diese ist nicht immer die selbe.

Kann mich aber noch ziemlich gut an die Aufgabe erinnern.


Gruß Chipchap


----------



## aem (16 Mai 2020)

*Stationäres Kennlinienfeld*

Hallo chipchap,

ich stehe auch genau an der Aufgabenstellung 1.4 bis 1.7, d.h. ich weiß leider auch nicht, wie man das Kennlinienfeld des Gleichstrommotors im Automatikbetrieb einzeichnet und wie man auf dem Wert der Drehzahl kommt bei ML=0 Nm kommt. Hättest noch die Lösung in Erinnerung ?


----------



## aem (18 Mai 2020)

Hat jemand eine Idee ?


----------



## chipchap (23 Mai 2020)

aem schrieb:


> Hallo chipchap,
> 
> ich stehe auch genau an der Aufgabenstellung 1.4 bis 1.7, d.h. ich weiß leider auch nicht, wie man das Kennlinienfeld des Gleichstrommotors im Automatikbetrieb einzeichnet und wie man auf dem Wert der Drehzahl kommt bei ML=0 Nm kommt. Hättest noch die Lösung in Erinnerung ?


Hey Sorry, gerade erst gesehen.
Ich werde es mir morgen nochmal anschauen. Schreib mir bitte morgen nochmal eine PN.

Bis dann


----------



## aem (1 Juni 2020)

Kein Problem,

ich hatte leider am selben Tag schon meine Lösung abgegeben gehabt. Trotzdem bedanke ich mich bei dir. 

Ich melde mich, wenn ich noch Fragen habe

Vielen Dank


----------



## cmr (28 Juni 2022)

Ich hänge leider auch bei der selben Aufgabe. Ich habe schon einige Leute gefragt, aber niemand konnte mir wirklich weiterhelfen. Vielleicht weiß hier ja noch jemand bescheid?
LG


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Juni 2022)

cmr schrieb:


> Vielleicht weiß hier ja noch jemand bescheid?


Wenn du eine konkrete Frage stellst, vielleicht.


----------



## cmr (28 Juni 2022)

Ich bin mir einfach nicht sicher ob ich das mit der Formel so richtig verstanden habe. 
Ich habe mal versucht es zu programmieren (Bild im Anhang) bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es so richtig ist. 
LG


----------

